# Who cares what time it is 2



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Ok guys, after seeing the day-clock that Oliver (@Gaffboat) posted, I decided to make one for my better half's birthday. I took my time with it and here it is, out of a chunk of 4x2 pine.

If I was doing it again I'd build it from top down, and have the base screwed on so I could remove the glass (plastic) and the dial, but I'm pleased with it and, more importantly, so is he.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet!!!!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking clock! I love the finish, the wood is too pretty to hide.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Copy Cat!

Nice work Angie, your SO is very lucky indeed!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice work, Angie. You made a memorable gift that I know is well appreciated.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

This might be an appropriate piece to have on the face ... in small text:
The Clock Of Life ... A Poem From The Heart Of Wrens World To Inspire and Encourage


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

kp91 said:


> Great looking clock! I love the finish, the wood is too pretty to hide.


I used antique pine clear satin varnish, definately shows the grain up.



Ratbob said:


> Copy Cat!.......


Well, I did tell Oliver I was going to copy it 



Gaffboat said:


> Nice work, Angie. You made a memorable gift that I know is well appreciated.


He says it's the first present that someone has made for him, and he loved it. Gotta admit I appreciate it too as I'm the one who loses track of the days 



DaninVan said:


> This might be an appropriate piece to have on the face ... in small text:
> The Clock Of Life ... A Poem From The Heart Of Wrens World To Inspire and Encourage


Whoa, how big do you think the face is :lol:


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Gorgeous, Angie! It is great to see the grain pop up! Congrats!
Sid..


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great job, Angie! What did you use to design the face? Thanks.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Great job Angie, what a birthday present for John.

Did you design and print the clock face on your computer, if so, what software did you use?

My very best friend is retiring in September, and I think that would make a great present to him.

Thanks for sharing your design.

BE WELL


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job, Angie.

I need to make one with "Sat" at each hour. >>>


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Good job, Angie.
> 
> I need to make one with "Sat" at each hour. >>>


Stick's working on one that says 'NAP' at each hour.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

ksidwy said:


> It is great to see the grain pop up! Congrats!..


Thanks Sid, I think I may have been lucky with the grain when I picked up the 4x2 scrap that was laying around.



chessnut2 said:


> ......What did you use to design the face?.....


I used Corel Paint Shop Pro X2, an old version by todays standards. I've used it for a long time but had no idea how to manipulate text along curves and such. Had to learn that before I could complete it, but it's something else I have in my knowledge banks now.



Potowner1 said:


> Great job Angie, what a birthday present for John.
> Did you design and print the clock face on your computer, if so, what software did you use?
> My very best friend is retiring in September, and I think that would make a great present to him.


To say he was surprised is an understatement. Especially as I'm in the middle of building a mitre saw rolling cabinet.
See above re software.
I think these type of clocks are ideal for retirement, and they're not too common so far.



MT Stringer said:


> ......I need to make one with "Sat" at each hour.


That would just confuse me even more. John's on shifts and I'm at home everyday, so I really need something to gimme a clue


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Stick's working on one that says 'NAP' at each hour.


Ha, he doesn't need a clock to tell him when to nap. :no:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Stick's working on one that says 'NAP' at each hour.


one at 360°, 90°, 180° another at 270°...
usally not awake to read the in betweens...


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

vindaloo said:


> Ok guys, after seeing the day-clock that Oliver (@Gaffboat) posted, I decided to make one for my better half's birthday. I took my time with it and here it is, out of a chunk of 4x2 pine.
> 
> If I was doing it again I'd build it from top down, and have the base screwed on so I could remove the glass (plastic) and the dial, but I'm pleased with it and, more importantly, so is he.


Congrats Angie, very good made and nice gift for him. :wink: Where did you buy the clock? in UK?


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I got the quartz mechanism from dayclox.com. Unless you were intimating I'd bought it :wink:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

_"Whoa, how big do you think the face is "_
-Angie

Nonono...I meant for generic ones; gifts etc. With_ small_ typeface.
Nobody's gonna read it anyway... lol


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

vindaloo said:


> I got the quartz mechanism from dayclox.com.


OK thank you


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@vindaloo

Great work. I need to make a couple of these post haste. Any chance you can upload the Corel file? I'm not fluent in those packages so that would be a great starter.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

JFPNCM said:


> .........Any chance you can upload the Corel file? I'm not fluent in those packages so that would be a great starter.


Well, I've upload it here but not sure it's going to be any good to you unless you understand how psp works. Good luck with it anyway.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

vindaloo said:


> Well, I've upload it here but not sure it's going to be any good to you unless you understand how psp works. Good luck with it anyway.


Thanks, I'll let you know.


----------

